# Stare in campana



## droid

Hola a tod@s.

Stia = Jaula
Campana = Campana

Esta sería la traducción literal, pero creo que _Stia in campana_ es una "frase hecha", y tiene algún otro significado... ¿no?


----------



## irene.acler

Hola.
¿Tienes un contexto? Porque me temo que, efectivamente, se trata de una frase hecha (stare in campana).


----------



## droid

Esta frase es de la película "Bianca" de Nanni Moretti. Se la dice el director de la escuela (muy enfadado y decepcionado) en la que trabaja el personaje de Moretti (como profesor), tras haberle pegado unos puñetazos a varios alumnos suyos.


----------



## irene.acler

Pues sí, "stare in campana" significa "stare all'erta, pronti, svegli" para afrontar situaciones, peligros..


----------



## droid

Muchas gracias *Irene*.

Saludos.


----------



## Coccibella

La explicación de Irene está muy bien pero yo te dejo este enlace, echale un vistazo a la segunda definición. Saludos

http://ermopoli.it/portale/showthread.php?t=2538


----------



## droid

Gracias, *Coccibella*, una página muy interesante que añado a "marcadores".

Saludos.


----------



## aristide60

L'espressione gergale "stai in campana" vuol dire "stai molto attento", ed è spesso usata in senso minaccioso dai bulli di quartiere, specie a Roma.
Moretti la fa reggere dal congiuntivo "stia", creando una commistione tra linguaggio formale e espressione dialettale, che la rende buffa. 

La traduzione potrebbe essere "Tenga mucho cuidado" però in questo modo si perde l'effetto originale. Non so se qualcuno può proporre una traduzione che mantenga  il contrasto dell'espressione originale....

Aris


----------



## Neuromante

Acabo de recupera el hilo porque me hacía falta la traducción, o al menos el significado preciso y me ha venido una idea
¿*Estar al quite* puede funcionar?
Otras opciones serán bien recibidas, como siempre.


----------



## 0scar

*¡ojo/ojito/mucho ojo!*


*mucho ojo*
*1. *expr. U. como aviso, para que se mire bien, se oiga o considere atentamente lo que pasa o se dice.

RAE (C)


----------



## Spiritoso78

Eché un vistazo al Forum inglés y vi que hay las siguientes versiones, que se podrìan acercar a "stare in campana o drizzare le orecchie": 

Ojo (como dijo Oscar), ten cuidado,  o como màximo àbrete de orejas...


Grazie


----------



## danalto

0scar said:


> *¡ojo/ojito/mucho ojo!*
> 
> 
> *mucho ojo*
> *1. *expr. U. como aviso, para que se mire bien, se oiga o considere atentamente lo que pasa o se dice.
> 
> RAE (C)


Bueno, en italiano tambèn decimos *occhio! *como aviso!


----------



## Neuromante

Y "ábrete de orejas" en español es solo el título de una película inglesa.
"Ojo" no me vale. La frase la dice un protagonista a sus ayudantes referida a vigilar aun tipo que tienen encerado en una habitación, un momento antes de entrar a explicarle porque está en esa situación. Sería más apropiado un "Estad atentos" pero no cuadra con la intensidad.


----------



## Lexinauta

Potrà servire una di queste?

'Abrid bien los ojos.' 
'Mantened los ojos bien abiertos.'


----------



## Neuromante

Creo que sí me va bien. Ahora tengo que comprobar que quepa y sí no, pues "Abrid los ojos"

Lo que cambia poner un verbo o no ponerlo.


----------



## 0scar

En Argentina, en el contexto de los delincuentes que roban una casa, un banco, etc., el que se queda vigilando en la calle es el que "hace de campana"


----------



## Neuromante

Ya, pero no es el contexto.

Sobre ese tema hay un hilo, si mal no recuerdo. Creo que es el que empezaba tratando la traducción de "Hacer de palo"


----------

